# 14k light spectrum



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

is 14k light spectrum bad i have read that 10k and a little higher is really good for plants whats your guys plants guys and girl input on this


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

some input would be nice


----------



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

I personally used a mix of 10 000k and 6 700k, it creates a very nice color. I wouldn't say that 14 000k is bad for plants. But I would say that you would have a more pleasing light to look at if you used say a 14 000k and a 6700k. With just the 14 000k tank might be a bit blue .

IMO


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnny.

I currently use 3 Geismann Mid-day (6000K) and 1 Geismann Aquablue+ (14,000K) over my 29 gallon tank. It is definitely a beautiful combination.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a similar combo as CRSFan - 2 daylight full spectrum, 1 5700K or 6K (can't remember), 1 actinic.

The actinic or blue does not do much for the plants as I had 2x10K and 2xActinic earlier on the year, put once I changed it, the plants did much better.

The actinic really brings out the colour from your fish (especially the blue) and IMO kind of takes out the yellow\pinkish look from the overall setup.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

CRS's combination really gives an intensity to the reds i haven't seen much elsewhere


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i have 2 14k and 1 6k 
i got the 14k given to me its pretty white looking . it looks good but will the plants grow our do i have to wait and see


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I personally would go with more bulbs of the 6000K spectrum, however 2 14000K should be OK. What brand are they, Johnny (as with all bulbs there are significant variances in quality between manufacturers)? Please note that the higher spectrum bulbs also tend to decrease spectral output quicker than lower Kelvin rated bulbs. Hopefully that helps.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

ill let you know what kind they are


----------

